# Vote for Player of the Year



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends 10pm CDT Friday


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Evan Turner


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Turner


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Cousins... no homer


----------

